# just couldn't resist



## videoranger (Jun 19, 2017)

very clean original '67 that was on Craig's for 5 days before I spotted it. Nice young guy needed some extra $ to take his family on vacation and was willing to deal. It was love at first sight.





 

 

 

 



View attachment 484002

View attachment 484003

View attachment 484004

View attachment 484006


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Jun 19, 2017)

Sweet Coppertone!!
Dan


----------



## stoney (Jun 19, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Jaxon (Jun 20, 2017)

Killer Shape! What a bummer having to sell it for a vacation.


----------

